# Far Beyond Driven Kick



## frogman81 (Dec 11, 2018)

A Pantera thread reminded me of the kick sound from Far Beyond Driven. I always thought it sounded HORRIBLE (no fault of Vinnie’s I’m sure), but am I alone here? Sounds like a computerised metronome click to me.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Dec 11, 2018)

Those kicks were very much a Vinny thing. He liked his kicks to be very "clicky". I've read that he would put poker chips on his heads for even more attack.


----------



## frogman81 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Those kicks were very much a Vinny thing. He liked his kicks to be very "clicky". I've read that he would put poker chips on his heads for even more attack.



Oh so it was Vinnie’s direction? Fair enough.


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Those kicks were very much a Vinny thing. He liked his kicks to be very "clicky". I've read that he would put poker chips on his heads for even more attack.



And credit cards too.


----------



## guitaardvark (Dec 12, 2018)

I think it kind of works with the clanky bass and the scooped guitars. I don't like any one element of Pantera's sound, but when it comes together it just somehow works for me.


----------



## lewis (Dec 12, 2018)

clicky triggered kicks were like the go-to sound for years and years and years right? especially live lol


----------



## Manurack (Dec 12, 2018)

I remember reading an old Pantera article in a Guitar World magazine with producer Terry Date stating that Vinnie got really crazy into the whole clicky drum sound on FBD. 
I personally liked it, because it sounded unique with Pantera's style.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

I never cared for it, but I come from growing up on 70's & 80's where drums where recorded in huge rooms, ala Led Zep IV, so I've learned early on to appreciate the organic nature of drums. Anthrax is a good example of a modern-ish band that keeps the organic characteristic as much as can be done in a thrash band.



My go to kit is the Deftones kit off of White Pony in Steven Slate Drums SSD4.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2018)

A roland trigger placed on a 6 inch pad would have done the job, but that doesn't look as cool as a pair of 24x24 monster bass drums.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Dec 14, 2018)

Yeah I never understood the clicky kick drum sound but like guitaardvark said it somehow comes together.

Like this here is the clickiest I've ever heard a kick drum sound, and a perfect song to notice it IMO. On it's own, the kick is too clicky but once everything else comes in it's not that noticeable in the mix. Especially with the palm-mutes following the same rhythm.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 16, 2018)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I never cared for it, but I come from growing up on 70's & 80's where drums where recorded in huge rooms, ala Led Zep IV, so I've learned early on to appreciate the organic nature of drums. Anthrax is a good example of a modern-ish band that keeps the organic characteristic as much as can be done in a thrash band.
> 
> 
> 
> My go to kit is the Deftones kit off of White Pony in Steven Slate Drums SSD4.



I dunno about the 'Tones, man, this Very First Stereomud Via Anthrax song is pretty killer...oh wait, of course I know about the fucking Deftones, it's my brain, and there's room for WAY more than two bands in there! iBrain, infinity gigs, both onstage, and off.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 17, 2018)

The kit from White Pony on the song "Digital Bath" is what made me find the right kit for my project. Sits atop my bass players low end and above & below my guitar in the mix just nicely. That snare is just pure sweetness, not too much rattle, nice transients, etc...


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 14, 2019)

I purchased Far Beyond Driven in ‘94 on casette  When I first heard it, my first questions were, “Where’s the bass drum, and why did they add ridiculously insane amounts of castanets in every song?” The FBD sound is definitely unique, and it’s one if their more underrated album sounds. The guitars, bass, drums, and Phil’s vocals came together for a killer sound that propelled them into the massive metal act we now remember them as. Everyone strives for the Cowboys from Hell or Vulgar Display of Power album sounds, but if I were to choose, I’d go for the Far Beyond Driven sound every day of the week.


----------



## klimbo (Feb 11, 2019)

drgordonfreeman said:


> I purchased Far Beyond Driven in ‘94 on casette  When I first heard it, my first questions were, “Where’s the bass drum, and why did they add ridiculously insane amounts of castanets in every song?” The FBD sound is definitely unique, and it’s one if their more underrated album sounds. The guitars, bass, drums, and Phil’s vocals came together for a killer sound that propelled them into the massive metal act we now remember them as. Everyone strives for the Cowboys from Hell or Vulgar Display of Power album sounds, but if I were to choose, I’d go for the Far Beyond Driven sound every day of the week.


i asked the same question lol


----------

